# Chrome door handles for B14



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am thinking of doing some cosmetic mods to my 95 Sentra GXE while I am doing collision repairs and was wondering if chrome door handles similar to those on a 1st gen Altima were available for it. I plan on using a chrome grille (NIS-Knacks style),adding the rear spoiler,tinting the windows,SER wheels in silver,200sx front bumper cover and fog lights,clear corners,painting the ding strips body color and lowering it slightly.The color is KN4 Platinum Gold(looks like silver!) with brown interior.I figure that the chrome handles will help tie the grille in with the rest of the car.I'd appreciate any help or comments on my ideas.Thanks!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The chrome door handles off the G20 should/might work.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Great!There's a G20 in a local yard I can get them for $5 a piece. I'll see if they'll work.I was also thinking maybe there's a foreign market B14 that used them that I could try to order them from.


----------

